# HOB filter as a surface skimmer?



## waters (Sep 14, 2012)

I probably already know the answer to this, but would it be possible to modify the intake on a HOB filter by cutting it short so that half of the slots at the bottom of the intake are above water to suck the water from the surface? I know there are intakes that have a mid level intake as well as the bottom....could the mid level be partially out of the water? I know the HOB filters are touchy when there is any air introduced....just a thought.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

That really wouldn't work and would stop the water flow. What filter do you have....thinking that some return flow at the surface would help.
Any idea on the root cause. Food you're feeding, filtration in general...??


----------



## waters (Sep 14, 2012)

AbbeysDad said:


> That really wouldn't work and would stop the water flow. What filter do you have....thinking that some return flow at the surface would help.
> Any idea on the root cause. Food you're feeding, filtration in general...??


Currently I have an API XPs canister filter (with the outlet hitting the surface). That is the only area that doesn't have a slight film on the surface. On paper, that filter should be more than enough. I am not sure what is causing the film (although I see it on most of the planted tanks at my LFS....seems to be a common issue based on internet research??). I am not feeding anything out of the ordinary....high quality flake food and freeze dried bloodworms. I actually purchased and installed a freshwater surface skimmer made by Tom's Aquarium products for $8.00. Worked well but it was HUGE....I couldn't take looking at it in my tank so I removed it.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry I'm not much help... although I just have primarily floating plants, my AC70's produce a fair amount of surface agitation. Unsure if that's the reason, but in any case, I've never had the problem. It would seem that surface water movement would help. Perhaps just a periodic draw across the surface with a paper towel would reduce the 'problem'?


----------



## waters (Sep 14, 2012)

AbbeysDad said:


> Sorry I'm not much help... although I just have primarily floating plants, my AC70's produce a fair amount of surface agitation. Unsure if that's the reason, but in any case, I've never had the problem. It would seem that surface water movement would help. Perhaps just a periodic draw across the surface with a paper towel would reduce the 'problem'?


Thanks for the advice....I will try both suggestions.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I generally get that surface film in my tanks. Some more then others. Not sure what causes it either. I know this has been discussed before on this forum. Surface movement does help with it. When I had my 55 gallon running I had a Ehiem canister filter. I had some of the holes on the spray bar hitting the surface to make a slight ripple effect on the surface. I also had the spraybar on the opposite end of the tank so there was a current so to speak running the lenght of the tank. That seems to help alot. I also skimmed the surface with a paper towel every week before water changes to get any film that might still be there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

